# Factory restore?



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just picked one up for 100 bucks great condition... I was gonna install recovery and what not..

I was wondering if there is the equivalent of a SBF, ODIN, RUU what ever. for this if it gets "bricked"?


----------

